# Unbound vs. Bind



## Maelstorm (Jul 31, 2018)

I have wondered why Unbound replaced BIND in the base system.  I particularly don't care for Unbound since I cut my DNS teeth on ISC's BIND software.

So why the change?  Is it because Unbound is a caching only DNS resolver or was there another reason?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2018)

Maelstorm said:


> Is it because Unbound is a caching only DNS resolver


That's basically it. It was also a bit of a pain to keep BIND updated in the base. And since most people don't need a full fledged DNS server it was decided to remove BIND from the base and replace it with a "simple" caching only service.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2018)

Found the "announcement": https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2010-April/056057.html


----------



## Maelstorm (Aug 2, 2018)

After reading the announcement, it makes sense now.


----------

